# where?



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the difference between here and there?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Besides the "t"?
You can never be here.
Are you on Venus? No.
Are you on Mars? No.
If you're not on Venus or Mars, you must be somewhere else. If you're somewhere else, you can't be here.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## pollyanna53 (Oct 11, 2012)

I live here and my neighbor lives there. :lol:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> What's the difference between here and there?


before i look at other answers i say the T


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

1


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

T


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

here is where I am now, there is where I want to be, especially with friends and family at this time of year!!!!!


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

had the same answer at meetoo


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Besides the letter "t" and having one more letter to the the word
I am here.
You are there.
I am not you.
You are not me.
Yang/Yang


----------

